# Homemade tree stands steps



## Twigflicker17 (May 9, 2017)

Made some of these up today from a little research i did on google and on here that gave me the ideas, i added the little pieces on the outside for a little more support. They work good and do not slip. I jumped up and down on them and they did not budge, 5'10" 180#. I have enough to get me 20' up and very fast and easy to set-up, weigh next to nothing too, fits nice in a pack and good to go


----------



## thetracker3 (Nov 3, 2015)

tag


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello and nice
Also you can remove a few and leave your stand up. [ Later


----------



## Melayl (May 23, 2016)

Nice work. What kind of a hitch are you using to tie those on?


----------



## Jovush (Sep 28, 2006)

what and how long is rope? Nice and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Twigflicker17 (May 9, 2017)

Just using half hitches. Which ever side you come in after you go around the tree, i start with 1 half hitch on tge opposite side then pull tight then finish it off on the other side until rope is gone or when there is a small tag end left. Once you step on them they grip the tree really tight and don't move. I used a piece of rope that is 9' and 3/8" diameter on each step. I used Diamond braid Poly rope from Home depot. There may be better stuff out there but this stuff works just fine and doesnt budge once pressure is put on it. For $10 for a 100' piece you can do 11 steps


----------



## Twigflicker17 (May 9, 2017)

Its just 2x4 5 1/4" long total with a 30 degree cut at the top then i drilled 2 holes in the sides for the rope to go threw (just slightly bigger than 3/8 is all, one hole 1" from the bottom and 1 hole 3 1/8 from top, just tried to space them evenly to distribute weight), then i added a 2" piece on the outside for a bit more surface area, drilled and counter sunk the holes about 1/4 way threw and screwed them in with 2" wood screws (2 1/2" would probably be better, more bite), then spray painted them.

I stood, jumped and beat the trash out of them while i was on them and they didn't budge, seem not to get real tight to tree initially but once you stand on them they don't move.


----------



## gohunt7 (Jul 28, 2016)

cool and cheap idea for sure.


----------



## survivalistd (Jun 26, 2017)

Great idea thanks for sharing! 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Castiron (Sep 18, 2012)

I think I would recommend putting your top hole a little higher, for less chance of it rolling out away from the tree.


----------



## Gadawg11 (Jun 3, 2015)

Tag


----------



## keeparms (Oct 4, 2017)

Castiron said:


> I think I would recommend putting your top hole a little higher, for less chance of it rolling out away from the tree.


I had this thought too. 

I've been wanting to find the time to make some wooden block steps for a while now, and these look like good ones to copy! Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Twigflicker17 (May 9, 2017)

Castiron said:


> I think I would recommend putting your top hole a little higher, for less chance of it rolling out away from the tree.


You are correct on that. Some seemed to roll a little bit but not a whole lot. Too late now though.


----------



## gutshotem (Aug 8, 2008)

Have you tried these when wet? I'd think that wood might get a little slippery.


----------



## Twigflicker17 (May 9, 2017)

gutshotem said:


> Have you tried these when wet? I'd think that wood might get a little slippery.


I haven't. Probably right about that though, could be dangerous but the the angle forces your feet into the tree cause of the angle


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

Twigflicker17 said:


> I haven't. Probably right about that though, could be dangerous but the the angle forces your feet into the tree cause of the angle


just try grip tape for that


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

The 'Safety police" will be along shortly tellin you that wood is not safe as a climbing step building material... bla bla bla. 
As others have mentioned I would like to see the blocks be a tad bit longer and the hole higher. I would also think that the having the grain running up and down on the add on outside block would be more durable.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

I built full on climbing sticks a few years back using some pattern makers ply wood and they worked really well. I am not a skinny guy and they worked very well until I left them in the woods over a full season......Sealed or not we get a LOT of rain....

The block style steps look like a great design.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Unk Bond said:


> Hello and nice
> Also you can remove a few and leave your stand up. [ Later


============

Hello and ha ha

:embara: my bad I left out the main idea.

Let me try again. If you can drill the tree.
I take a tree climber and drill my holes for my stepping stride. And put in 3/4 inch re-bar in the drilled holes on a angle. Hang my stand . As I climb down from a hunt. I pull some rebar pieces out of there holes. And hide them. Cuts down on some one climbing up and steeling your stand [ Later


----------



## fern2400 (Sep 24, 2017)

that is a good idea as in my area people are steeling everything!


----------

